# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Lisbeth Salander, the Dragon Tattoo hacker, returns

## JEK

Lisbeth Salander, the Dragon Tattoo hacker, returns
http://on.wsj.com/1JlF0Xy 



Screen Shot 2015-08-21 at 6.36.34 AM.jpg

----------


## stbartshopper

Even though it is a different author, we are looking forward to reading it. Hopefully it is as good as Stieg!

----------

